# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fabbro e reverse charge

## La matta

Un fabbro, codice attività 259930, senza alcuna attività secondaria di edilizia, quando opera in contratto di subappalto con ditte di edilizia, emette fattura con iva o art. 17 c.6?
Grazie a tutti  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

Torno alla carica (lo so che non si dovrebbe fare!  :Big Grin: ) e riprendo questo post, anche perchè evidentemente interessa: non ha ricevuto alcuna risposta, ma ad oggi è stato letto 238 volte, quindi suppongo il problema sia in qualche modo sentito.
Dunque:
alla luce della risoluzione 113/2008, un fabbro (codice 259930) che realizza e monta in subappalto per una ditta edile delle ringhiere, realizzate su misura, opera in reverse charge oppure no?
Da più parti si diceva che il produttore di infissi, per dirne una, che produce e monta, o che _svia_ dalla sua solita produzione applicando modifiche al suo prodotto di serie, non opera in reverse charge, perchè la sua è un'opera di dare, e non di fare. Rientrerebbe nell'opera di fare se stravolgesse completamente la sua linea produttiva per produrre qualcosa di completamente diverso dalla sua solita produzione, magari con l'acquisto di nuovi macchinari. Questo, se non ho capito male il discorso.
Ma il fabbro artigiano, che non ha grandi macchinari per le operazioni in serie, e per il quale si potrebbe quasi dire che ogni pezzo è un pezzo unico, se firma un contratto di subappalto per la consegna delle ringhiere o dei cancelli o quant'altro per una ditta edile, cosa fa?
Secondo la risoluzione 113/08 una ditta di installazione di impianti NON edili, con codice ATECO NON edile, che occasionalmente effettua un'operazione in subappalto con una ditta di edilizia, deve applicare il reverse charge.
L'amministrazione però si prende gran disturbo nello specificare che la ditta in subappalto ha un codice attività per cui monta e ripara, ma non costruisce impianti e apparecchiature.
Quindi, ricapitolando, come fattura questo povero fabbro?  :Embarrassment: 
Grazie.

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Premesso che sarebbe opportuno conoscere la natura del rapporto contrattuale che lega appaltatore e prestatore, ammesso che vi sia un contratto scritto tra le parti, ritengo applicabile quanto indicato dall'Agenzia con la Risoluzione del 04/03/2008 n. 76. Anche se nella Risoluzione non si tratta di una lavorazione di fabbro, il caso trattato dall'AdE mi sembra concettualmente analogo. Sempre che dall'eventuale contratto non si possa dedurre una situazione diversa: per esempio, di fornitura con posa.

----------


## La matta

Grazie!
Sì, avevo visto questa risoluzione, che fa però riferimento a prefabbricati che vengono montati nel cantiere dalla ditta che li fabbrica, realizzando in pratica la costruzione. Forse è andare un po' oltre, rispetto ad un contratto di subappalto per la realizzazione e posa in opera di ringhiere in un edificio realizzato da altri.
Nel ragionamento dell'Ade, è stato conseguito un "risultato diverso e nuovo rispetto al complesso dei beni utilizzati per l'esecuzione dell'opera" e "allora la prestazione di servizi si deve considerare assorbente rispetto alla cessione del materiale impiegato." 
Traggo da qui: Lâinversione contabile in edilizia nella prassi elaborata dallâAgenzia FiscoOggi  _La circolare 37/2006 ha chiarito che il settore edile, cui fa riferimento la normativa nazionale, può identificarsi nellattività di costruzione.
A tale proposito, per individuare le prestazioni alle quali applicare il reverse charge, occorre fare riferimento alla tabella di classificazione delle attività economiche Atecofin 2004, che cataloga le attività di costruzione nella sezione F, comprendendo i lavori generali di costruzione, i lavori speciali di costruzione per edifici e opere di ingegneria civile, i lavori di completamento di un fabbricato, i lavori di installazione in esso dei servizi.
Sono da comprendere anche i soggetti che svolgono le elencate attività in via non esclusiva o prevalente, perché rilevano le tipologie di lavori effettuati (risoluzione 174/2008) e avuto riguardo allattività effettivamente svolta (risoluzione 173/2008). 
Sempre con riferimento ai principi sopra esposti, risulta interessante il principio sancito dalla risoluzione 113/2008, a seguito dellinterpello di una società che esegue lavori di montaggio e riparazione di apparecchiature elettriche ed elettroniche. Pur non svolgendo abitualmente attività connesse al settore delledilizia, si trova a installare, in conseguenza di un contratto di subappalto, impianti facenti parte di strutture considerate alla stregua di edifici: è pertanto tenuta, in riferimento a tali prestazioni, ad adottare il meccanismo dellinversione contabile. 
Il requisito dellappartenenza al settore edile interessa sia lappaltatore che il subappaltatore (circolare 11/2007). Non assume nessuna rilevanza, invece, la qualità del committente principale, che può essere anche un privato, né il settore in cui lo stesso opera. 
Deve trattarsi di prestazioni di servizi rese in base a un contratto riconducibile alla tipologia dellappalto o del contratto dopera, cioè a contratti in cui prevale lobbligazione di fare rispetto a quella di dare, facendo riferimento alla concreta volontà delle parti come desumibile anche dai comportamenti tenuti successivamente alla conclusione del contratto, senza limitarsi al tenore letterale di quanto convenuto.
La risoluzione 164/2007 ha testualmente ribadito, anche al fine di distinguere lappalto dalla posa in opera, che in linea di principio la distinzione tra contratto di vendita e contratto di appalto dipende dalla causa contrattuale, rintracciabile dal complesso delle pattuizioni negoziali e dalla natura delle obbligazioni dedotte dalle parti. Quando il programma negoziale posto in essere dalle parti abbia quale scopo principale la cessione del bene e lesecuzione dellopera sia esclusivamente diretta ad adattare il bene alle esigenze del cliente senza modificarne la natura , il contratto è senzaltro qualificabile quale cessione con posa in opera. 
In passato, lAmministrazione finanziaria si era già espressa in merito alle differenze tra contratti di appalto e di fornitura con posa in opera (fra le altre, risoluzione 360009/1976 e circolare 37/1977), identificando gli elementi distintivi fra le due tipologie contrattuali nella prevalenza del fare sul dare, come già affermato; o meglio, si configura un appalto tutte le volte in cui le clausole contrattuali obbligano lassuntore dei lavori a realizzare un quid novi rispetto alla normale serie produttiva. In particolare, si ha ordinaria produzione, allorché i beni vengano prodotti in conformità ad un tipo o serie, consueti al ciclo produttivo dellimpresa, anche nellipotesi che detti beni, a richiesta della parte, subiscono variazioni o adattamenti per forma, dimensione o altri elementi particolari (circolare 37/1977). 
I principi sopra esposti hanno trovato conferma in diverse risoluzioni su casi particolari. Nella 187/2007, ad esempio, è stato affermato che il reverse charge si applica in caso di contratti di installazione di ponteggi per conto terzi ma non quando si tratta di noleggio e installazione (ovverosia posa in opera), in quanto questultima attività assume una funzione accessoria rispetto al noleggio delle stesse. 
Alla stessa maniera, nella risoluzione 76/2008, viene considerata rientrante nella sezione F di Atecofin 2004 e di conseguenza soggetta a inversione contabile lattività di una società subappaltatrice che si occupa non solo della fabbricazione in senso stretto dellopera per limpresa appaltatrice ma anche del montaggio nel cantiere edile dei prefabbricati, realizzati con elementi prodotti in proprio e principalmente in calcestruzzo. Avvalora tale soluzione interpretativa anche la volontà contrattuale di far prevalere la componente di prestazione di servizi sulla cessione di beni._   
Problema è che dall'unione di tutte le varie risoluzioni, circolari ecc non emerge un quadro univoco  :Mad:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Proprio per questo avevo premesso che sarebbe opportuno visionare il contratto che sta a monte della prestazione.  :Big Grin:  Fermo restando che, dal tipo di attività che mi descrivi, io propenderei per una fatturazione in imponibilità, trattandosi di una prestazione che troverei difficile descrivere diversamente da una fornitura con posa, a prescindere dal nomen iuris utilizzato dalle parti... Va da sè che in tal caso l'aliquota da applicare sarebbe quella ordinaria.

----------


## La matta

Grazie.   :Smile:

----------


## ainop

Mi riallaccio a questa discussione.
E' nel frattempo uscita qualche circolare esplicativa?
Ho un cliente che ha un codice ateco che inizia per 25 e quindi, stando alle norme che conosco, non facendo parte della tabella F Atecofin, non potrebbe farlo.

----------

